# Rozlynd traveling for 24 hours!!



## rozlyndhedgehog (Aug 4, 2010)

Within the next few months, my two dogs, Roslynd and I are going to be moving from Louisiana up to New Jersey. 

I've already got most of the information that I need to know about getting the permit required to own a hedgehog in New Jersey.

My question is, I know that everyone says that you should put them in a hard sided cat carrier. I have one of those metal top/plastic bottom cages that fit into a fabric zipped cover. Do you all think that she will be safe this way, on the floorboard or should I invest in a hard sided cat carrier either way? 

I want Roz to be safe for the trip but I also don't want her to be too stressed out by the dogs.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd still stick with the hard-sided carrier. They are safer in crashes and in the event there is a crash, emergency crews are trained to look for carriers. Keep Roz away from the air vents, but still make sure there is air flow in the cage. Give her lots of fleece to suggle in and make sure she is not too hot or too cold. Tons of papertowels are a must when you travel, you'll want them. Try to drive at a constant speed, because most hedgies get car sick. Try to stop at rest areas to check on her. I'm probably forgetting something, but I hope this gives you a good start!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would highly suggest the hard sided carrier. She may be a little stressed with the change, but will be safer in the long run.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Are you talking about one of these?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11175

It 'should' be fine, but it really depends if she is a climber or not. Because she can easily get stressed from the ride, start climbing the bars, and then fall. Also, she would need a lot of fleece as well, just cause it can't be comfortable if perhaps the brakes were slammed and she hits the bars(where her feetsies could get stuck), as opposed to getting slammed up against smooth plastic. It would still hurt, but less things for her to hang herself up on. Those are the only real images that come to my mind of possible dangers...For now anyways lol

Also, no matter what carrier you are using, it MUST be strapped in with a seat belt, as otherwise, if anything happens, the carrier will be a projectile object. I wasn't sure if you were going to strap in, since I saw "floorboards"

I would suggest strapping her into the front seat(just so she's separated from the dogs), most cars have locking seatbelts, and I would suggest a light sheet around the front, just in case the a/c accidentally blows directly at the carrier.

And don't forget a thermometer for the carrier!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Those cages in carriers are NOT safe for travelling. You need to have a hard sided carrier, no bars. If you're in an accident EMS won't notice that cage and your hedgie could be left behine. As an EMS worker we are trained to look for hard sided pet carriers, not something that looks like a purse or luggage. Invest in a good cat carrier, its the best thing for them.


----------



## rozlyndhedgehog (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you all for the information. I will purchase cat carriers for the hogs. I think the dogs will travel with me and the hogs will travel in the other vehicle making the trip up north so that they can be strapped into the back seat.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I also vote for the hardsided cat carrier, with seatbelt. I have a smaller soft sided carrier I put inside the large carrier, in case of slamming on the brakes, less room for the hedgie to fly. I keep the soft carrier open though so she can sleep in it like she does in her hidey hut or come out & roam around. I wouldn't give any treats just prior to travelling as they can cause motion sickness. Line all carriers with paper towel & bring extra as you will need to change it.

Also write "emergency care" instructions on a piece of paper/card, put in a ziplock bag & attatch it to the carrier include information as "Hedgehog, name, age, vet, required temperature, food, personality, etc". In case of an accident, while first responders are trained to look for hardsided animal carriers, they may not always know what a hedgehog is. 

And last one, which I admit I break as my front seat is heated & I like to see my hedgehog - animal crates, as with baby seats, are actually safest buckled into the backseat of a vehicle due to airbags.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure which way you are going, would guess picking up I95 somewhere but avoid entering Pennsylvania, hedgehogs are illegal to own and last I knew even illegal just to transport them through the state. Rumor has it they'll confiscate your hedgehog if you get pulled over and noticed, they're the most aggressive state about hedgehogs in the US. If you are taking I95, when you hit Wilmington Manor in Delaware, there's I295 which is the Phillie Bypass around the city, but its in NJ.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I've heard that too about Pennsylvania, that the would confiscate your hedgehog even if you're just driving through the State... Just something to make sure about before hitting the road!


----------

